

Would you rather be the #1 smartest person or add most value to most people? - vtempest

Would you rather be more like:<p>A) An extraterrestrial that is observing the evolution of the human species, as it is controlled by a hive mind. This hive mind supra-organism, similar to the Borg from Star Trek, divides itself into different possibilities in humans (as well as bees, ants, etc) and distributes values to promote certain actions, as an automated process similar to asteroids affecting matter and energy as it runs itself with increasing efficiency through the universe. Your brain contains the whole of human knowledge and you watch fluctuations as this knowledge evolves.<p>B) Contribute the most value to the evolution of this human hive mind. For example, transhumanism, solving world health problems, making the average intelligence smarter and raising quality of life with robotics.
======
runjake
You're getting a little too New-Agey for me, but I'd pick B.

All of the smarts in the world means nothing if you don't apply it.

